# Monster Hunter Generations



## Jake (Mar 3, 2016)

Monster Hunter Generations (known as Monster Hunter X in Japan) has officially been announced by Nintendo in their latest Nintendo direct. The game is set to release in the west during the summer of 2016. Check out the announcement trailer below!






Contained within the below spoiler are various promotional videos and collab-DLC announcement, including a special Fire Emblem crossover, allowing the player to play as Marth, or the Okami crossover, by competing a special DLC quest. Feel free to check them out!



Spoiler


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

Cool! i know someone at school that would flip out


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 3, 2016)

I hope brachy is back


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2016)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I hope brachy is back



He is don't you worry!


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2016)

how many new amiibos will there be where half the content will be gates unless you have them


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2016)

Cory said:


> how many new amiibos will there be where half the content will be gates unless you have them



None because it's the localized version of a game that's been out in Japan for 6 months and there is no amiibo support in the original Japanese game.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2016)

Ah, I was happy to see this pop up in the direct, simply cannot wait for it to release!


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm looking forward to this 


I hope playing as a Felyne is like playing as a regular human (in that you can keep crafting new gear, different weapons, etc) rather than like a pre-set novelty I'll use for an hour then forget about. I'll play as one permanently if it's viable.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2016)

Some localizations and images;

Great Maccau is now Great Maccao (thus the Maccau minion is most likely Maccao)
Dinovaldo is now Glavenu
Raizekusu is now Astalos
Gamuto is now Gammoth
Tamamitsune is now Mizutsune
Named Variants are now called Deviants
Ruinous Hook Claw Tigrex is now Grimclaw Tigrex
Violet Poison Princess Rathian is now Dreadqueen Rathian

Bishido Hunting Style is now Adept
Nyanta Hunting Style is now Prowler
Guild, Striker and Ariel stay the same

New area names
Beruna Village is now Bherna Village
Ancient Forest is now Jurassic Frontier

Some areas from previous generations seem to have gone through name changes, too
Forest and Hills is now Verdant Hills
Snowy Mountains is now Arctic Ridge
























of course, the best news out of this is that we'll _finally_ get a localized name for amatsumagatsuchi


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow, pretty fast localisation for Capcom. Was expecting it to be at least a year with their other releases. Sales must have been good with 4U, let's just hope for Capcom that they manage to make it as successful in the West as 4U and continue to take us seriously.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2016)

Jake. said:


> Some localizations and images;



Rimosetosu is now Larinoth
Mufa is now Moofah


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 4, 2016)

ugh is this a bad time to get MH4 now? XD


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 5, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> ugh is this a bad time to get MH4 now? XD



Not at all, although depending on how much time you play it, 4 could last you up to release. From what I've seen it'll have quite a few different monsters in it, including ones from the older games, as well as a few from 4 - it was the strongest in the franchise along with Unite, so could get it for cheap and decide from the gameplay whether Generations is for you.  The online multiplayer still remains quite strong, so it's well worth playing.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> ugh is this a bad time to get MH4 now? XD



No because the two games are completely different, so you're fine. You can also transfer data from 4U over to Gen so it's worth getting. It's also a really good game so there's that too.
Only problem is that it's a pretty lengthy game. I've clocked in about 500 hours in 4U and I'm still not finished. So since Gen is coming out in the summer you probably won't complete the game before it releases.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 5, 2016)

Jake. said:


> No because the two games are completely different, so you're fine. You can also transfer data from 4U over to Gen so it's worth getting. It's also a really good game so there's that too.
> Only problem is that it's a pretty lengthy game. I've clocked in about 500 hours in 4U and I'm still not finished. So since Gen is coming out in the summer you probably won't complete the game before it releases.



oh ok haha thanks i just tend to get DLC and stuff since im spoiled


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2016)

Not sure if I like this more than the PAL/JPN 4U box art. It's p good.


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2016)

Hororohoruru is now known as Malfestio


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2016)

New trailer showing off the Prowler gameplay


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2016)

This game just keeps looking better every time new footage comes out


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

i cant flippin wait 'till this comes out!!!!


----------



## Aloha (Apr 13, 2016)

*MHX(Monster Hunter Generations) talk?*

I promised a hunting buddy of mine that I wouldn't watch any videos on MHX because it would spoil things for me and he didn't watch any,so he wants all of us to stay on the same knowledge level.Though he's read things on wikia about it.

Decided to make this so we could have somewhere to talk about it,since I'm curious to hear your thoughts on it,lie what you look forward to,what you already know about the game,what do you want the game to bring back,etc 

I know when the game comes out,I'm starting off with my main weapon I used in MH4U,the longsword.And when it comes out,if any of you guys want to add me so we can hunt together,feel free to PM me~ xx


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2016)

The game is releasing in North America and Europe on July 15th. North America will get a limited edition blue New 3DS XL console, whilst Eurooe will get a red one. I'll post pics later.

No release date for Australia yet, though I expect one in a few hours, and given previous release patterns, will probably release July 16.

EDIT: Yes, Australia gets the game July 16th, and will getting the Red New 3DS XL.
PR also says that a demo will be available in the summer.


----------



## Shinrai (May 13, 2016)

I haven't really tried playing any of the Monster Hunter franchise but this peak-ed my interest. Hoping to get this and not be distracted by other game titles.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2016)

Atleast it's not August, Can't wait to get my hands on this!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 13, 2016)

Yeah, I hate August release dates. I'm glad a good amount of games are coming out in June and July to play over the summer.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

That red one looks like a nice bad boy. I want it even though I have a n3ds xl already .. hah


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2016)

And the localization blogs have started!

I'll just post the general info here, and link the blog below if you want to read it yourself;
- Localization planning of _Monster Hunter Generations_ started in December 2014
- _Monster Hunter Tribute_ and _Monster Hunter Unity_ were two suggest localized names, before settling with _Monster Hunter Generations_
- _Yukomo Village_ keeps its Japanese name
- _Amatsumagatsuchi_ has simply been localized at _Amatsu_

http://www.capcom-unity.com/roundti...localization-notes-part-1---title-and-process

That's pretty much the only parts that I thought were worth posting. Next Friday a blog will be about the localization of new monsters.


----------



## keybug55 (May 28, 2016)

Basically convinced my bf (who got me into the series) to get the new MH 3DS

we both pre ordered the game and I'm so excited to play it~~~

btw is it just me, or do the Prowlers seem weak next to Hunters?


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2016)

keybug55 said:


> Basically convinced my bf (who got me into the series) to get the new MH 3DS
> 
> we both pre ordered the game and I'm so excited to play it~~~
> 
> btw is it just me, or do the Prowlers seem weak next to Hunters?


Prowlers are less powerful than hunters, but they have more benefits and stuff which balances out the power difference. It's hard to explain but basically, Prowler mode is kind of like an "easy mode" that's user friendly for new players. For example, Prowlers don't have a stanima bar, and can also burrow underground to dodge attacks, allowing for easy invincibility frames.


----------



## Jarrad (May 29, 2016)

I downloaded it a while ago and it didn't really feel much different to MH4. Just imagine that but with a few new towns, monsters and combat skills.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2016)

Localization blog 2 is up. Same as last time, I'll post the relevant points, and then link it at the end;
- _Astalos's_ name was changed because they didn't want to give the impression of it being a petty insect. 
- They went with the suffix "los" to start their brainstorming
- Other potential names for _Astalos_ were _Astralos_, _Fulgalos_ and _Nitralos_
- _Astralos_ was the most popular name, but it didn't roll off the tongue very well, so thy dropped the r
- _Maccao_ and _Great Maccao_ kept their Japanese names because they already felt appropriately named
- They wanted an easier way to pronounce _Rimosetosu_, so they focused on the Japanese origin, the romanization, and changed the reference for whale in the name, to come up with the name _Larinoth_

And to end, some reference art for _Astalos_, _Maccao_, _Great Maccao_ and _Larinoth_













http://www.capcom-unity.com/roundti...on-notes-part-2---astalos-maccao-and-larinoth


----------



## windloft (Jun 6, 2016)

i think i sorta love the new monsters ... especially the great maccao and astalos! i'm also extremely excited for the DLC. is there a full list of the dlc MHG has obtained / will be getting somewhere?


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2016)

If you're in Europe, I believe you can download the demo on the eShop, or get one from the website by signing in with you Nintendo Account
If you're in NA, there are early access codes being sent out, where select people will receive two codes, one for them, and one for a friend.
For Australia, early codes are being sent out, but it's sadly only one per person.
So basically if you're in Europe, you can get it no problem. If you're in NA, you can look for a friend to get you one, and if you're in AUS, then it's going to be hard unless you got the email. Demo will be out on the eShop in NA/AUS June 30th.

Feel free to use this thread to try find a demo code, or to find someone to play with if you've already got it. If anyone wants to play with me, feel free to shoot me a PM!


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2016)

Been busy but here is localization blog 3:
- _Beruna Village_ is now _Bherna Village_. They didn't like the romanization of the JPN name, they felt Beluna reminded them of Beluga whales, and Beruna reminded them of the Beach Boys, Komoto song (lol). But they liked Beruna better than Beluna so they chose that, and went with Berna, but since that was too similar to the Switzerland city Bern, so they added an h and came up with the name Bherna
- _Wycademy_ was chosen because they needed a short name, and they went off the trend in MH4U where they added the "Wy" prefix to names such as _Wyceum_ and _Wycoon_ to come up with _Wycademy_
- _Gathering Hall_ is now known as the _Hunters Hub_. They felt the need to change the name since the online area for MHGen is an outdoors area, so the word "hall" wouldn't really make sense. They were going to go with the word Gathering Camp but since there's already a Base Camp on the maps they didn't want to confuse players, so they swapped Camp out with Hub, and then decided to add some alliteration, thus the creating of _Hunters Hub_
- Skipping over Hunter Arts because I don't really care or understand them as of now. Basically they romaized them all, except for Bushido, because it felt too Japanese-esue, and then went with the name "Shadow" but felt it sounded too Ninja life, so they went with Adept.
- _Gamuto_ is localized as _Gamoth_. They used the romanization as a base, and simply changed the second part of the JPN names origin (originally mammut, the genus for mastodon) to mammoth, thus the creation of _Gamoth_
- _Hororohoruru_ was changed to _Malfestio_ for obvious reasons (the romanization was too off for an English name). They then tried to name it off it's characteristics, and came up with the words Sonotus, Strikkua, and Notrios (which were all derived from words like “sleep” and “sorcery” in different languages and various scientific owl names). Eventually they settled on the words maleficus (Latin for wicked), jester, and asio (a genus of owls), and came up with the name _Malfestio_
- _Muufa_ was just romanized to _Moofa_ because they felt the name already fit the monster (mutton and fur) and felt there was no reason to change it.

Sadly no concept art in this one, just official art, so I won't bother to post it, but you can check out the full blog below. Next blog will go up next week and will talk "about more good stuff and go into detail about localizing the all-new Deviant Monsters!".

http://www.capcom-unity.com/roundti...n-notes-part-3---gammoth-malfestio-and-moofah


----------



## Aquari (Jun 27, 2016)

3 more days until the demo! hype!


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2016)

Localization blog 3, only one left after this one:
- _Tamamitsune_ is _Mizutsune_. They wanted to keep the Japanese feel to it, but felt the Japanese romanization was too much. They started out with Mitsune (the ending of it's name) and went from there.
- _Treasure-Clad Uragaan_ is now _Crystalbeard Uragaan_ - wanted to highlight the crystals on it, and felt they were most prominent on its jaw. Names such as _Crystaljaw_, _Gemjaw_, and _Gembeard_ were also considered, but they wanted to avoid the word "jaw" as they felt it made it feel vulnerable.
- _One-eyed Yian Garuga_ is now _Deadeye Yian Garuga_ - were going to keep the original name, but wanted to emphasize that this monster wasn't born with one eye, it lost it in a fight. They also liked the name _Scarface Yian Garuga_, but wanted to avoid the association with the movie.
- _Rough Hook Claw Tigrex_ is now _Grimclaw Tigrex_ - wanted to use "Hardclaw", but there is already a Tigrex material named after the Hardclaw. They thought up of the names Steelclaw and Cruelclaw, but liked Grimclaw because of it's association with the Grim Reaper.
- _Gold Thunder Prince Zinogre_ is now _Thunderlord Zinogre_ - used it's direct translation as a base, and then tried other names with it. _Thunderclap_, _Thunderbolt_, and _Goldspark_ were also liked, but they went with _Thunderlord_ as it felt most true to it's origin.
- _Great Snow Master Lagombi_ is now _Snowbaron Lagombi_ - they liked _Snowlord_ but since they already used Lord in Zingore's, they didn't want to reuse it, thus came up with _Snowbaron_. They also liked the name _Snowstorm_, but wanted to keep a "master" feeling to it.
- _White Gale Nargacuga_ is now _Silverwind Nargacuga_ - went through other quick and fast words, and came up with _Raxorwind_ and _Silverwind_, they ultimately went with the former as they felt it matched Nargacuga better.
- With naming _Prowler's_, they wanted something similar to how they named _Palico's_. They said most of their ideas were really bad, so they decided to change their base, by using the word Hunter instead, and thus _Prowler_ was made.


The other 6 Deviant's + Glavenus will be in the next (and final) blog post

http://www.capcom-unity.com/roundti...art-4-mizutsune-deviant-monsters-and-prowlers


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2016)

We made it to release date!

If anyone wants to find others to hunt with, feel free to use this hunt. As for me, please give me like a week to get my stuff together before asking me to hunt online


----------



## Miii (Aug 11, 2016)

*Anyone playing MHX/MHGen?*

I can't stop playing this. I'm really glad they fixed a lot of the hitboxes in this game (I'm not getting hit when I shouldn't anymore hooray), and I love that you can play as a palico now. There are a lot more weapon options and play styles now, too, but I'm still playing sword and shield xD


----------



## Miii (Aug 23, 2016)

I finally broke my hunter rank and it's only 24 v.v


----------

